# Works for me.



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice stand with drawers - organization matters.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought the Wen version and am happy with so far.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the HF version of that sander before they started building cheaper ones (then woodcraft and grizzly bought the design for the original). It works perfectly, even many years later under lots of use. I've used the supergrit replacement sleeves as well and they're great. I really like your stand for all of it.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Although I don't have this unit, I will concur STRONGLY with you that there is NO comparison vs. drums on a drill press. The OSS is a very nice tool!


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i've used the same unit for few years without issue. they are kinda light so bolting down will help. also, excellent dust collection…sometimes suction so strong, hard to move pieces.


----------



## RTV (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought a spindle sander from Grizzly few years back with a little larger table and storage for the Sanding Drums. I love it. My wife, a few days ago, decided to try using it now it's one of her favorite tools.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

i've got this one, under the Performax brand name. Exact same unit, though…
Mine works well, but it overheats at the point of the brushes, and loses speed and power after a few minutes of running. 
I have to let it cool down and then it rins fine again. Otherwise, great tool!


----------

